

A transparent solar cell that could make every window and screen a power source - prostoalex
http://mobile.extremetech.com/latest/221895-a-fully-transparent-solar-cell-that-could-make-every-window-and-screen-a-power-source?origref=http:%2F%2Fm.facebook.com

======
lkbm
This is a novel idea (as they note, transparent + power generation seem
oxymoronic), but my impression is not tha we're hard-pressed for available
surfaces for small-scale photovoltaic installations. Walls of my house. Roof
of my house.

The issue is cost of producting, installing, and maintaining a small-scale
installation v. the output.

I don't know. Maybe giant glass skyscrapers will find this of value--blocking
UV is a desirable side-effect as well. But predictions of "maybe as high as 5%
efficiency" make me skeptical of it being particularly revolutionary.

